# C-Sectons?



## lututu (Mar 18, 2008)

I was reading up a bit about maltese, and I stumbled across a page about breeding. On that particular site, it stated the cost of a c-section for a maltese and it got me thinking. How often do maltese need c-sections? I recently came under the impression that most small dogs need c-sections more so than larger breeds, but I was just curious as to what the ballpark figure/percentage was for maltese pregnancies that end up in c-sections. Thanks ahead of time! :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I was reading up a bit about maltese, and I stumbled across a page about breeding. On that particular site, it stated the cost of a c-section for a maltese and it got me thinking. How often do maltese need c-sections? I recently came under the impression that most small dogs need c-sections more so than larger breeds, but I was just curious as to what the ballpark figure/percentage was for maltese pregnancies that end up in c-sections. Thanks ahead of time! :biggrin:[/B]


Are you breeding?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I am also wondering as well. Are you trying to breed maltese? I heard that C-sections are extremely common in maltese.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have not had that many c-sections in my years of whelping. It all depends on the situation with the bitch. I've had 4 lb bitches free whelp no problems and I've had 6 lb bitches need a c-section for uterine dystocia. To say that it is "common" in Maltese, I really don't think so. It depends on your veterinarian too. Some will wait and give oxytocin and calcium to increase the contractions and some would rather just go ahead and do the section. 
Now Bulldogs, French Bulldogs and those types of heads do have very high c- sections. The head is so big it won't pass through the girdle of the bitch. 
If c-sections were the norm for Maltese, we wouldn't have all the home bred births that we have. People would have that one litter and find out it isn't a money maker after all when their vet bill is high from a c-section. 
You never know. No two whelpings for me has been the same. Not even for the same bitch. I just got through delivering a puppy. She normally has 3 to 4 pups, but she only had one and she needed oxytocin to help with her contractions. Unusual situation because my grandchildren were at my mother's (who lives in my front yard in a RV) and were told not to go into my house. But you know grandchildren they did it any way. They create cayouse(sp) and the dogs bark and its just too much. 
So, now we have a singleton, a boy, and a vet bill for the visit and oxytocin. And it took 5 hours to deliver the placenta. Puppy had a short cord and I couldn't hang onto the placenta cord and take the puppy who was blue. 
The cost of a c-section for me is around $550.00. Some vets costs are higher and some are lower. Middle of the night deliveries is $700.00. 
JMO
Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

From the veterinary side...we most commonly see toy breed dogs for c-sections. Cost depends on where you live and whether or not it is scheduled or after hour/emergency. In Northern VA, expect $1500 and up for surgery.


----------



## lututu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers so far! I am considering breeding my little maltese girl, but she's only 14 weeks right now, so it won't be for a while.  That's why I'm trying to gain as much information as possible right now, way before I go through the whole process. The whole c-section issue was just very new to me, and therefore concerning. I'm not so concerned with how expensive it is, I was just wondering just how common it really was. Though I do suppose, of all the things that could go astray with pregnancy, a c-section is not so bad.

Thanks again for the answers.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to SM. 

Please before you consider breeding your baby any further go and read about breeding on my website first.............

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/Breeding.html

Again welcome to SM.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Thanks for all the answers so far! I am considering breeding my little maltese girl, but she's only 14 weeks right now, so it won't be for a while.  That's why I'm trying to gain as much information as possible right now, way before I go through the whole process. The whole c-section issue was just very new to me, and therefore concerning. I'm not so concerned with how expensive it is, I was just wondering just how common it really was. Though I do suppose, of all the things that could go astray with pregnancy, a c-section is not so bad.
> 
> Thanks again for the answers. [/B]



Oh dear, I hope you look through this forum and the topics about breeding before you decide to make your decision. Breeding is definitely not for everyone. I know a lot of people can offer more advice and experiences with this, but almost everyone will agree that this isn't something everyone can or should do.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

here is one topic you should read through.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=29779&hl=

Also, I'm not saying that you are, but if you're hoping that breeding will help bring in some cash, you should scratch the idea right away. People on this forum who are well known breeders and very reputable know how much money and time it takes to breed and raise a healthy litter of pups, you will not be able to make money off of breeding.

In addition to not being profitable, not spaying your baby in hopes of breeding her has its consequences:

(from spayusa.org)

Benefits of Spaying (females):

* No heat cycles, therefore males will not be attracted
* Less desire to roam
* * Risk of mammary gland tumors, ovarian and/or uterine cancer is reduced or eliminated, especially if done before the first heat cycle*
* Reduces number of unwanted cats/kittens/dogs/puppies
* * Helps dogs and cats live longer, healthier lives*


hope this will help in your decision making process. If you spay your pup before it goes through its first heat, the chance of getting mammary gland tumors, ovarian and uterine cancer will go down very significantly, almost to 0%! Please think through this while she is still a puppy, it'll save you so much heartache later.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

When I first got Angel, the thought of breeding her did cross my mind, but the thoughts that followed quickly took over, and I had her spade. I just don't think I could handle it if she died because I wanted babies from her.


----------



## lututu (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, believe me, it won't be for money. I don't know how some people could disillusion themselves like that. I've already looked into all the health tests to complete before breeding her, which I'd be prepared for. Money is really not an issue when it comes to my baby.. I'm more concerned about her health. Much like you, lynnecpa, it would kill me if she died as a result of MY breeding her. :/ So, yeah, I got to weigh the pros and cons. I'm glad you all are showing concern about it, though.  I definitely know breeding her won't be easy or cheap, if I even choose to go that path. I never planned on it before until very recently, so I decided I might as well research more up before I make any final decision.

As well, thanks for the links. I definitely plan on reading them


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

The vet I work for specializes in reproduction and breeding, so we have a lot of breeders as clients. 

I'd say, we do at least 4 c-sections a month. Sometimes more. It is probably 95% small breed dogs that end up needing c-sections. 

The last c-section we had, last week, was a mini schnauzer. She was 2 days over due and no signs of anything. Xrays showed the pups were huge and in the wrong positions. There was no way she could've given birth naturally.

I hate c-sections. There's a limit to the amount of pain management you can give the mom, and I can tell they are in pain after the surgery.

Also, once they have a c-section you should not allow them to give birth naturally ever. The uterus can tear from the previous incision site. 

My advice is to just please spay your dog. We have enough puppies in this world, and too many breeders. Also, the health of your girl will benefit from spaying before her first heat. Her chances of certain types of cancer and pyometritis will be almost eliminated.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> My advice is to just please spay your dog. We have enough puppies in this world, and too many breeders. Also, the health of your girl will benefit from spaying before her first heat. Her chances of certain types of cancer and pyometritis will be almost eliminated.[/B]



Yep, we have far too many, poorly bred dogs in this world. 

We also have, more than enough, dogs being euthanized on a daily basis.

Have your girl spayed BEFORE the first heat. Best thing you could do for her.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am curious about what your girls pedigree is? What lines are you wanting to breed into? These are other areas to consider when breeding your girl. Sounds like you have a handle on what you are suppose to do before breeding your girl. It sounds like you are well informed. 
Here is a link on spay/neuter http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHea...euterInDogs.pdf


----------

